# Tool Talk >  Concrete brick pattern press - GIF

## Jon

Concrete brick pattern press.



Your browser does not support the video tag.


Previously:

Bee pulls nail from brick - GIF
Mobile brick-making machine - GIF
Pavement brick laying machine GIF
Brick laying machine GIF
Laying perfect bricks like dominoes - GIF

----------

dubbby (Jan 26, 2021),

Midwestern640 (Aug 20, 2019),

ranald (Apr 21, 2018),

rossbotics (Dec 30, 2018),

Scotsman Hosie (Jun 12, 2019),

Seedtick (Apr 12, 2018),

tonyfoale (Apr 13, 2018),

will52100 (Apr 12, 2018),

Workshopshed (Apr 13, 2018)

----------


## Frank S

I like the stone pattern stamps for turning an otherwise mundane driveway into an art form They are surprisingly inexpensive 
https://globmarble.com/stamped-concr...attern-stamps/

----------


## Jon

Your browser does not support the video tag.

----------

that_other_guy (Dec 30, 2018)

----------


## Frank S

> <video controls autoplay>
> <source src="https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/hmt-forum/brick_stamp_roller.mp4" type="video/mp4">
> Your browser does not support the video tag.
> </video>



 Now then after a little air brush work no one would be able to tell they were not real bricks
the first time I saw the patterned rollers was back in the 70's in Germany they were used to pattern walls to look like wall paper
https://odditymall.com/brick-pattern-paint-roller

----------

Jon (Apr 15, 2018)

----------


## Jon

Your browser does not support the video tag.

----------

Frank S (Apr 15, 2018)

----------


## Frank S

That's the great thing about these molds or applicators is you can use the relatively inexpensive form of shotcrete spray on mortar or stucco then apply the desired design and have an expensive looking wall surface add a little extra time by air brushing colors on while the surface is still wet then later seal with a matte or satin weather & UV protect-ant and have a long lasting wall that you can be as proud of as one costing many 1000's of dollars more.

----------


## ranald

Most work concreters do is backbreaking. My dad was a builder but his first trade was "solid plasterer". He would get the plaster or concrete like glass. With concrete he had a tool, not unlike that one, that he made (and lent out) with interlocking hexagons like a bee hive frame for brood or honey.He used red oxide & later yellow as well (which I think are probably banned everywhere nowadays). He told me the design was not for looks but to prevent people slipping over. So why make it like glass?="that is the way a real tradesman does it". these days they use helicopters but still back breaking.Thanks for sharing. more nostalgia!

Cheers 
Ranald

----------


## Jon

Your browser does not support the video tag.

----------

Seedtick (Aug 20, 2018)

----------


## Frank S

I wonder how long it took to place the layout pattern on the wall and get it straight?

----------


## PJs

I guess labor is cheap.

----------


## Jon

Your browser does not support the video tag.

----------

PJs (Nov 18, 2018)

----------


## PJs

Engine turned Concrete...who'd a thunk.

----------


## Jon

Even better:



Your browser does not support the video tag.

----------

baja (Nov 21, 2018),

EnginePaul (Nov 20, 2018),

PJs (Nov 20, 2018),

rossbotics (Dec 30, 2018),

Seedtick (Nov 20, 2018),

Tonyg (Nov 21, 2018)

----------


## PJs

Surprised he does so well with those healed boots on a small roller!

----------


## marksbug

hmm Im fixen to pour another slab for another building.....I think Ill pass on this and do it the old way,I dont need a broken arm and hold it up any longer.

----------


## VinnieL

Looks like another good test for sobriety when stopped by the cops......

----------

marksbug (Nov 21, 2018)

----------


## marksbug

crap Im would be arrested...and I dont drink.

----------

PJs (Nov 21, 2018)

----------


## Jon

Best one so far. Is that a reusable template? And you can see the tie-in with the peeling feeling trend.



Your browser does not support the video tag.

----------

marksbug (May 13, 2019),

oldcaptainrusty (Dec 24, 2018),

PJs (Dec 26, 2018),

ranald (Dec 22, 2018),

rossbotics (Dec 30, 2018)

----------


## ranald

beautiful finish of aggregate as well as the stencil/template.

----------

PJs (Dec 26, 2018)

----------


## Jon

2:04 video:

----------

PJs (Dec 26, 2018),

Seedtick (Dec 29, 2018)

----------


## Frank S

> 2:04 video:



 troweling out that last little bit in the corner Job done now to get out of here "OH DANG"

----------

ranald (Dec 29, 2018),

rossbotics (Dec 30, 2018),

Scotsman Hosie (Jun 11, 2019)

----------


## marksbug

crap I didnt know the camera was on me!!! well thats how it would turn out if I did that.. but I would rather extend a trawol and do it from up top.or use stilts that left a tiny spot that was left to be troweled from the top.

----------

Scotsman Hosie (Oct 27, 2019)

----------


## PJs

What a dedicated worker....wait for it...wait for it...Doh!! I did like the toss of the trowel though  :Clapping:

----------

Scotsman Hosie (Oct 27, 2019)

----------


## marksbug

my feet hurt enough walking on the bottoms of them.....dam that must be a soft stickey board.

----------


## ranald

Puts a whole new slant on "head rush". Not olympic standard but he did back himself into a corner.

----------

Scotsman Hosie (Oct 27, 2019)

----------


## rossbotics

I can do that

Doug

----------


## marksbug

back your self into a corrner? nothing special Ive done it a time or 2..... also that mud is awefull wet&thin/soupy.....

----------


## ranald

> back your self into a corrner? nothing special Ive done it a time or 2..... also that mud is awefull wet&thin/soupy.....



Me too, in a metaforic sense. Not too often after watching those comedians,like the Stooges, yonks ago: lots of that old silly stuff had undertones that went over the heads of young minds at the time, but on reflection.................

----------

Scotsman Hosie (Jun 11, 2019)

----------


## marksbug

I agree, many of us can see the reflection of the stooges when we look into the mirror.even if we dont think so...we have all been there at some point and will go back!!!( at least once more.) remember if you cant laugh at your self everybody else can and will be.

----------

PJs (Jan 2, 2019),

Scotsman Hosie (Jun 11, 2019)

----------


## Jon

Your browser does not support the video tag.

----------

baja (May 19, 2019),

mwmkravchenko (May 13, 2019),

Scotsman Hosie (Jun 11, 2019)

----------


## Frank S

> <video controls autoplay loop>
> <source src="https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/hmt-forum/large_column_mold.mp4" type="video/mp4">
> Your browser does not support the video tag.
> </video>



That's cheating, what would the ancients think if they saw the intricate reproducible patterns we are capable of making today by using a rubber mold

----------


## marksbug

they may just of done it that way....

----------


## Jon

Your browser does not support the video tag.

----------

baja (Jun 16, 2019),

Scotsman Hosie (Jun 11, 2019),

Seedtick (Jun 11, 2019)

----------


## ranald

With a wet mix like that (slump) they probably have additives. very nice to work esp the edges.

----------


## McDesign

Yeah, that's pretty wet!

----------


## Scotsman Hosie

> I can do that. Doug



That's exactly the way _I wouldda done it_  except I wouldda screwed it up.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ralphxyz

Nice touch!!

Ralph

----------


## Jon

Wait for it.



Your browser does not support the video tag.

----------

Andyt (Aug 20, 2019),

baja (Aug 20, 2019),

high-side (Aug 21, 2019),

Scotsman Hosie (Oct 27, 2019),

Seedtick (Aug 19, 2019),

Tule (Aug 20, 2019)

----------


## marksbug

how do we always seem to works our selvs into these situations.... Ive learned over the years nomatter how good concreat looks....when it's wet or even dry.just waite till it gets standing h20 on it and see the whoopdeedoos it has. some small some so deep you cant be-leave your eyes cant see it. It's a combination of your brain wanting it flat the color and the humps as well as the dips. no matter how flat they are a few dips can get you a hump or 2. add some drinks and....oops getting off track....

----------

suther51 (Aug 24, 2019)

----------


## IAMSatisfied

He's watched too much spider-man.

----------


## Hoosiersmoker

The definition of painting (floating) yourself into a corner...

----------


## Jon

Coolest concrete brick pattern tool yet.



Your browser does not support the video tag.

----------

Andyt (Aug 30, 2019),

baja (Aug 31, 2019),

Miloslav (Aug 29, 2019),

Scotsman Hosie (Oct 27, 2019),

Seedtick (Aug 29, 2019)

----------


## Ralphxyz

How do they get the roller to the start position?

----------


## Frank S

> How do they get the roller to the start position?



Roll out move over roll back repeat and repeat

----------


## Ralphxyz

Yeah but how do they lift it straight up to not mess up the pattern? The roller is not light.

Ralph

----------


## Frank S

> Yeah but how do they lift it straight up to not mess up the pattern? The roller is not light.
> 
> Ralph



If I had to guess I'd say they roll it completely off either end and have someone there to position it. they usually have helpers to position bull floats when floating long distances. in the case of this roller it probably takes 2 guys to lift it.
I watched a contractor team put a random stone pattern in a driveway surface they had half a dozen guys positioning the molds

----------


## Jon

Concrete wall natural stone effect.



Your browser does not support the video tag.

----------

baja (Oct 29, 2019),

EnginePaul (Oct 30, 2019),

Miloslav (Nov 2, 2019),

rlm98253 (Oct 28, 2019),

Scotsman Hosie (Oct 27, 2019)

----------

